

Ask HN: Sources to help determine where to invest? - cdvonstinkpot

I&#x27;m in the fortunate position where I have approximately $300 surplus&#x2F;month. I found a brokerage which allows me to buy stocks&#x2F;ETFs fractionally, based on dollar amounts as opposed to whole shares, and I&#x27;m seeking reliable sources of investment advice. How&#x2F;where do you learn which companies are up to what? Obvious choices are Apple &amp; Google, but I&#x27;m interested in learning who else might have good stuff up their sleeve.
======
param
futureadvisor.com

full disclosure: I am a happy FA customer. I do not own stock in the company,
not employed by them and have no financial relationship with them other than
taking their advice on where to invest.

